# Panama City Guide



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

http://grassyflatscharters.com

Captain Daniel Snapp
Grassy Flats Charters
(850) 832-4952


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks! I appreciate it! 

Have you ever fished with him?


----------



## EastCapeVantage (Dec 13, 2015)

I second Cptn Daniel Snapp!


----------

